# best mount and scope for RWS Hammerli 850



## drj9797 (Nov 3, 2008)

i would like to get opinions from those of you who have gone through this selection before. i have read the information submitted by STEALTH and consider him to be very knowledgeable in this subject. I have recently acquired an RWS Hammerli 850 air rifle .177 and would like to know what would be the best mount and scope for this firearm. i am aware that he likes the SWIFT 4-12 x 40. are there other choices ? and what kind of mount would you pair with this ? many thanks to y'all.


----------

